# C.A.N International Kayak Fishing Challenge, ShengZhong Lake



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi guys,
Just thought I'd give you guys the heads up on a major international kayak tournament that is taking place in China in a few weeks time.
The inaugural China, Australia, New Zealand (C.A.N) International Kayak Fishing Challenge will take place on 22nd and 23rd September 2013 at the Sheng Zhong Lake in the Sichuan Province of South Western China. The competition is only open to 10 invited anglers from New Zealand, 10 from Australia and 10 selected from China. First (individual) prize is USD$20,000 CASH! and goes back to 10th place with a total cash prize pool of USD$55,000. Target species are of course freshwater, and include catfish, culter, perch, snakehead, mandarin fish, bream and blackfish.

The team representing Australia is

Richard Somerton
Scott Lovig
Steve Fields
Jim Barrie
Andrew Death
Stewart Dunn
Craig Couglan
Greg Lewis
Neil Carstairs
Matt Petrie

This is a great team, comprising of some of the most successful and consistent kayak tournament anglers in the country, who collectively have a great deal of experience to bring to the event - and importantly, they all kayakers who are very proud to be representing Australia at this prestigious event.
The event has been sponsored by the Chinese government, and there will be an enormous amount of media coverage. 
A Facebook page has been created which will keep you updated of our progress - https://www.facebook.com/pages/Australi ... 21?fref=ts - so please take a look and get behind us!
On a personal note, I am absolutely stoked to be a part of this and can't wait to get stuck into some of these crazy fish!
Regards,
Greg


----------



## fumanchu (Aug 21, 2013)

Good luck Greg and to the rest of the Aussie team.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Sichuan eh? I hope you like chilli!


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm really excited about this.
What a challenge, one pre-fish then we have to go and catch 5 different species of fish on lures. 
The fish are varied and range from a mainly plankton/ plant eating fish they call a brama or bream. It actually looks like a cross between a silver biddy and a mullet, to catfish and the ferocious snake head which will smash big hard bodies off the top and probably try to fight us once landed lol.

The lure sorting begins....


----------



## Rebel 1 (Mar 27, 2007)

I am pumped! So many things to do. I look forward to the challenge of fishing for different species of fish and fishing in another country.
I was just about to put a post up... Greg beat me to it!


----------



## wayner (Jan 7, 2009)

A snakehead on 2lb ,go Stewy.


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

What a great line-up of anglers! I'm sure you'll do Aus proud guys, looking forward to getting updates when the comp starts.

cheers,
Cid


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

$20K - That's some serious scratch. Looked on Google Maps and seems a good ways up into China, how long to get there?

Looks pretty exciting, good luck to you all!


----------



## brant78 (Jun 24, 2012)

So awesome guys. Good luck and I'm sure you will do us proud. A bloody long way to paddle to china! Reckon you might be a bit buggered by the time you get back! :lol:


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Getting close now. 
We fly out first thing on wed morning.
Its hard to know exactly what to take so we are all having a guess at best with the limited info available on the selected species.

What we do know is thats its hot, the water is crystal clear and there is some sort of a surface bite as you'd expect at the start of autumn.
Spoons also seem to be a poplular lure for local anglers.

We sure have a lot to work out on a very limited pre-fish.

Pumped...


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Cid said:


> What a great line-up of anglers! I'm sure you'll do Aus proud guys, looking forward to getting updates when the comp starts.
> 
> cheers,
> Cid


x2

All the best guys!

cheers


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

blueyak said:


> Spoons also seem to be a poplular lure for local anglers.
> 
> We sure have a lot to work out on a very limited pre-fish.


The first thing I'd be throwing is one of these.


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

doesn't bevan have all of those?


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

First of you lot to weigh a fish on a wonder wobbler will get a special prize from Greg.


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

In China with a belly full of delicious food and fire water 
This is an experience like no other


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Smash it dudes!


----------

